# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > The Rumour Mill >  Ronax Affair

## lizann

Ronnie and Max affair 

Seen on cover on some magazine dont know actual story

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

What next.

So Max hasn't changed. Surprise surprise.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chris_2k11

Set to be revealed in an explosive Christmas Day episode 2009.

----------


## sindydoll

> Set to be revealed in an explosive Christmas Day episode 2009.


we have already had a explosive Christmas Day episode involving max last year surley they wont repeat themselves  :Confused:

----------


## Perdita

Christmas 2009? That is well over a year away - they seriously going to keep this affair going for so long?  :EEK!:

----------


## sindydoll

> Christmas 2009? That is well over a year away - they seriously going to keep this affair going for so long?


omg your right i was thinking it was this year  :Lol:   now we know its a rumour they wont have written this xmas day yet never  mind 18 months away  :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

lmao im joking guys!

----------


## Abbie

> Set to be revealed in an explosive Christmas Day episode 2009.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

Good one!!!

Seriously this cant be happening

----------


## sindydoll

> lmao im joking guys!


that wasnt funny  :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## Debs

> lmao im joking guys!


 :Lol:    although chris your probably right, you know how eastenders likes to drag certain storylines out!!!

----------


## Bryan

this seemed like the cliched thing to do. well if Ronnie is doing this for revenge on Jack getting with Tanya, ooo how gutted she will feel when he tells her that he's slept with Roxxie and got her pregnant.

----------


## Chris_2k11

exactly the point I was trying to make debs  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Ronnie's not that stupid! She's not desperate for sex either, or money. There's no way she'd ever go for him!

----------


## Perdita

I have read this in other spoilers as well though so it might be happening. Very few characters in soapland stay the way we have come to know and love them, most do unexpected things at time.

----------


## Siobhan

> Ronnie's not that stupid! She's not desperate for sex either, or money. There's no way she'd ever go for him!


she might just for revenge!!!!

----------


## Perdita

So what about Max being a changed character then?  :Ponder:

----------


## Chris_2k11

If its true then their trying to turn him into dirty den.

----------


## Bryan

at least with Dirty Den we liked him. Max is just a totally unsympathetic slimeball. If them tears when Tanya buried him were meant to make the audience warm to him then it didn't work with me!

he's just absolute scum of the earth, breaking his family apart and sleeping his son's wife - disgusting. i just don't like him in the slighest and wish he'd crawl back under whatever stone he came from, and take that little turd daughter Abi with him!

----------

JustJodi (25-06-2008), Siobhan (25-06-2008)

----------


## Kim

Seems too much like Roxy's type of revenge to me. We know Ronnie doesn't get with men often because Roxy was asking her when her last time was. I just don't think she'd risk making a label for herself because of revenge.

----------


## JustJodi

> at least with Dirty Den we liked him. Max is just a totally unsympathetic slimeball. If them tears when Tanya buried him were meant to make the audience warm to him then it didn't work with me!
> 
> he's just absolute scum of the earth, breaking his family apart and sleeping his son's wife - disgusting. i just don't like him in the slighest and wish he'd crawl back under whatever stone he came from, and take that little turd daughter Abi with him!




*behold the voice of reason,,,, *

----------


## sindydoll

once she tips vodka down her neck she's anyones slapper so you never know! she would probably even have a go with tanya :Lol:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and take that little turd daughter Abi with him!


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## di marco

while i was waiting for my sis to choose which magazine she wanted to buy today i was flicking through all about soap (i think it was) and it said something about ronnie is upset about finding out jack wants to move in with tanya but pretends shes pleased for him, then max invites her round and they have a lot to drink and he goes to kiss her and shes about to kiss him back and then realises what shes doing and pulls away. something like that anyway

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

How predictable.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   I am getting bored of all the affair storylines.  :Thumbsdown:

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-07-2008)

----------


## tammyy2j

They go for a drink to comiserate over Jack/Tanya's relationship and Max tries it on but she rebuffs for now anyways.

I'd prefer to see Ronnie with Sean i think from the beginning they have had chemistry even more than Tanya and Sean

----------


## Kim

I'd think that would be a bit more likely than Ronnie and Max, even though he did deal drugs and get her sister pregnant.

----------


## Abbie

Plus........... Ronax sounds like a nasty disease

----------

.:SpIcYsPy:. (04-07-2008)

----------


## Kim

And most probably contaigous, so much so that the viewers will become infected and end up being sick when they have to watch the episodes.

----------


## JustJodi

*who was dealing drugs ????? Max ??? How come this is the first I have heard of it ??????*

----------


## JustJodi

> Plus........... Ronax sounds like a nasty disease


*why do people come up with these silly names any way I agree RONAX sounds like ATHRAX or something,, gee  *

----------


## di marco

> *who was dealing drugs ????? Max ??? How come this is the first I have heard of it ??????*


i think she was talking about sean

----------


## Perdita

I think she meant Sean too.

----------


## JustJodi

*okie dokie......so it was Sean .......*

----------


## lizann

> *who was dealing drugs ????? Max ??? How come this is the first I have heard of it ??????*


I think its Sean they mean

----------


## Perdita

I think we have now established that we think it was Sean who was referred to  :Lol:

----------


## fareehab4ne1

It may happen, and then perhaps Tanya and Jack will end their 'love'.
I wonder when Ronnie does find out about Roxy and Jack......

----------


## Abbie

> I wonder when Ronnie does find out about Roxy and Jack......


It will happen, it always comes out

----------


## Kim

I'm wondering if it will be this week - Ronnie's having a pretty bad time of it at the moment talking about what her Dad used to do and about Amy, then she finds out that Roxy is living with their Dad. Pretty lonely time for her, so I think it'd be typical if it was this week. Haven't read anything saying either way though.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Samantha Janus says in my tv guide:
'She feels alone and ends up turning to Max'....'they're both wounded creatures and there's definitely a spark of attraction between them'

 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Kim

Grr I was hoping that we saw it all yesterday and all of this had just been blown out of all proportion.

I may well go off of my food in the near future...  :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

*Me and my British buddy were having lunch today and we were talking about Max and Ronnie.. she and I agreed it was a ONE OFF thing, and does not forsee any more fumbling around..that was the sickest thing EE has ever done,, Max is such a slime ball,, and actually telling Ronnie she was gagging for it,, excuse moi !!!!!! I think it was HE who was GAGGING for it ( as usual )*

----------


## Kim

Yeah; Ronnie isn't gagging for it either. Roxy is, if either of them are, and Roxy also asked Ronnie when her last time was.

----------


## di marco

> I'm wondering if it will be this week - Ronnie's having a pretty bad time of it at the moment talking about what her Dad used to do and about Amy, then she finds out that Roxy is living with their Dad. Pretty lonely time for her, so I think it'd be typical if it was this week. Haven't read anything saying either way though.


i think theyre in weymouth for the rest of the week so i dont think anything else will happen this week. although i think that was it tbh, ronnie wouldnt go anywhere near max!

----------


## lizann

Has Max looked in a mirror he aint that hot yet he pulls Tanya, Stacey and now rumoured Ronnie.

----------


## Siobhan

> Has Max looked in a mirror he aint that hot yet he pulls Tanya, Stacey and now rumoured Ronnie.


it is not a rumour anymore.. this happens this week.. it is just revenge.. For ronnie to get back at Jack and for Max to split Jack and tanya up

----------


## lizann

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Has Max looked in a mirror he aint that hot yet he pulls Tanya, Stacey and now rumoured Ronnie.
> 
> 
> it is not a rumour anymore.. this happens this week.. it is just revenge.. For ronnie to get back at Jack and for Max to split Jack and tanya up


Ronnie can do better i really feel for her at the moment maybe Max takes advantage of her  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

> Originally Posted by lizann
> 
> 
> Has Max looked in a mirror he aint that hot yet he pulls Tanya, Stacey and now rumoured Ronnie.
> 
> 
> it is not a rumour anymore.. this happens this week.. it is just revenge.. For ronnie to get back at Jack and for Max to split Jack and tanya up


If they kiss properly/sleep together I think I will have to leave the room to be  :Sick:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## di marco

from the sun for what happens this week in ee, thought id post the whole lot cos most of its about her and max, although some of it is about her and sean as well:




> ABANDONED by Roxy and upset by Jack and Tanya's new relationship, Ronnie plots bitter revenge on the two men who have broken her heart * Jack and Sean! 
> 
> In her twisted scheme, Ronnie even gets together with her ex's love-rat brother Max, who is also hellbent on revenge! The pair of them set up a steamy scene to make Jack jealous * but just how far will they go? Then, Ronnie tries to split up Roxy and Sean by planting drugs on the former soldier. 
> 
> "Ronnie is so possessive of her sister," says Samantha Janus, who plays her. 
> 
> "She is jealous Roxy has found someone else to be happy with." 
> 
> As the week starts, Ronnie feels left out when Roxy goes to hospital without her for her first baby scan. When Sean and Roxy return, Sean breaks it to Ronnie that Roxy is moving out of The Vic. 
> ...


so it seems that, to start with at least, max and ronnie only pretend to be together to get back at jack and tanya, but i wonder if they will end up getting together properly to further their revenge?

----------


## Abbie

Ewww this just keeps getting worse and worse

----------


## lizann

Did Max and Ronnie sleep together?

I think Jack still has feelings for Ronnie.

Maybe she will get a new love interest

----------


## Perdita

Max tried to kiss Ronnie but she moved out of his way. I agree that there is still a lot of chemistry between Jack and Ronnie.

----------


## di marco

> Did Max and Ronnie sleep together?
> 
> I think Jack still has feelings for Ronnie.
> 
> Maybe she will get a new love interest





> Max tried to kiss Ronnie but she moved out of his way. I agree that there is still a lot of chemistry between Jack and Ronnie.


yeh max tried to kiss ronnie on her bday, and then ronnie tried it on with max when she was drunk in r&r a few weeks later, i dont think they ever slept together though

im pretty certain ronnie and jack will get back together at some point

----------


## tammyy2j

Joel (the father of Ronnie's daughter) is meet Ronnie at her school reunion.

I wonder who is playing him  :Ponder:

----------


## Siobhan

> Joel (the father of Ronnie's daughter) is meet Ronnie at her school reunion.
> 
> I wonder who is playing him


Maybe he tells her baby is still alive

----------


## JustJodi

*there must be some evidence that the CHILD is alive, Archie is just being an old meanie to get back at Ronnie,, but I am also curious to see who this guy was who got Ronnie up the duff all those years ago *

----------


## tammyy2j

So Danielle is Ronnie and Joel's daughter and she knows it.

I hope we see Joel soon

----------


## samantha nixon

I hope we see Joel aswell, and Ronnie goes to visit him, so hopefully we see him then

----------


## di marco

> I hope we see Joel aswell, and Ronnie goes to visit him, so hopefully we see him then


i dont think we do, cos doesnt she backout at the last min?

----------


## samantha nixon

Yh, just seen that lol, Ive seen another picture of her proper close up to the door thoguh, so whether they just decided to cut the scene from tonights, thats why i assumed we saw him, maybe we dont

----------


## di marco

> Yh, just seen that lol, Ive seen another picture of her proper close up to the door thoguh, so whether they just decided to cut the scene from tonights, thats why i assumed we saw him, maybe we dont


ive only just watched tonights epi, didnt realise she went tonight, thought it was further on in the week, thats why i didnt realise it had already happened when i wrote that comment lol!

----------


## samantha nixon

yh I didnt realise it was tonight either lol

----------


## tammyy2j

Ronnie makes a pass at Max at Christmas when she finds about Roxy and Jack

----------

